# Hungarian Aquascaping competition 2009.



## Mark Evans (13 Oct 2009)

whilst the productive members and founders of UKAPS have been busy these last few months   , I thought I'd share with everyone that Hungary are having an aquascaping competition this year   . proudly run by Viktor and Keymaker, suppliers of ADA Hungary.

I've known for a while, but I'd also thought I'd share with you that I'm to be one of the judges.They kindly asked me to be the UK representative, which I was gob smacked by I can tell you. 

early days, but a very exciting time indeed.  8) 

http://hac-aquascaping-contest.com/


----------



## Nelson (13 Oct 2009)

congrats mark.have to brush up on your magyar.goodluck.


----------



## Superman (13 Oct 2009)

Well done Mark


----------



## samc (13 Oct 2009)

ahh nice one mark. you will be a good member to have judging. you sure know your stuff


----------



## viktorlantos (13 Oct 2009)

Hey Mark, This is very nice from you that you posted the Contest.   

We're very proud to have Mark on board for judging. We've seen many beautiful scapes in the past from him, as many amazing photos too. He is one of the key member of UKAPS and the one who inspired many of us. His skills will help us to judge on a different viewpoint too.

So all i can say it's a pleasure to have him on board. And this would probably never happen if UKAPS not exist. So big thanks to the founders and to the great community here. 

UKAPS rocks!


----------



## Themuleous (13 Oct 2009)

Good to see people having comps in their own country's 

Sam


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Oct 2009)

thanks nelson, superman and samc. really appreciate the interest.  hopefully i can prove myself to be a worthy judge and try and fly the flag for the UK at least. 

thanks viktor


----------



## Dan Crawford (14 Oct 2009)

Congrats Mark  

A good choice Victor and Keymaker


----------



## JamesM (14 Oct 2009)

Well done Marky-bob! 

I think this is gonna be one hell of a great competition


----------



## John Starkey (14 Oct 2009)

Nice one mark a honour indeed,

regards john.


----------



## George Farmer (14 Oct 2009)

Congrats, Mark!

Judging is a privilage and honour.  It's really great, as you're literally forced to analyse each entry, resulting in a deeper perception of the wonderful art that is aquascaping.   You may be hugely inspired too, resulting in some more excellent creations from yourself, no doubt.

Interesting you're allowed to reveal your identity as a judge before the results have been publicised.  I was sworn to secrecy with the 2008 AGA and latest contest I've judged.


----------



## keymaker (14 Oct 2009)

Welcome on board, Mark! It is an honor for us all to have you in the team.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Interesting you're allowed to reveal your identity as a judge before the results have been publicised.  I was sworn to secrecy with the AGA and latest contest I've judged.


Were they afraid that you'll accept bribes? 

Seriously though, on one side you need to protect the impartial decision-making by protecting the identity of the judges, but on the other hand - being the first competition of its kind in Hungary - you need to let folks know that this thing is being taken very seriously and you have people with real values behind it. Mark is representative of all the true modern aquascaper views we believe in!


----------



## viktorlantos (7 Dec 2009)

cheers guys, 
in case if you're intrested we've announced the winners today on the contest.
this is the first year here in aquascaping so whatever you see here is mostly inspired by your tanks. 
planted tanks become a real hobby in Hungary too, but we still have a lot of work ahead.

would like to say thank you to Mark (saintly), who was really kindly and helped us to judge the tanks on this contest.
Thanks Mark for your help and support    

you can find the gallery of the tanks here:
http://hac-aquascaping-contest.com/galeria.html

we will work hard in the next year to get closer to you guys 

thanks for the tons of inspiration, help from all of you.
cheers,
the hungarian horde


----------



## JamesM (7 Dec 2009)

Congrats Viktor! A really good turn out with some fantastic scapes. Well done to all who entered too


----------



## samc (7 Dec 2009)

congrats also on the comp. there is some great tanks there.


----------



## viktorlantos (12 Dec 2009)

today we had an award ceremony.

as one of the decoration we set up a tank with an ADA style cabinet, soil and stones in less than 15 minutes on total.
keymaker needed 5 minutes approxx to build this decor scape.   he never seen the stones before so just throwed in all what we had in our boxes.

i guess this is awesome. the Opti-White tank, the ADA Aqua Soil Africana with the Dragon Stones looks good.
the reason why i put this here because this stone is used rarely. mostly seiryus etc, but i see only a few dragon, manten, petrified wood etc tanks. well i know some of you did great ones with it, so this is just a general feeling.

the following images may will inspire some of you


----------



## George Farmer (15 Feb 2010)

Not sure how I missed this, Viktor.

The hardscape layout looks awesome!  Best used I Dragon stone I think I've seen.  Well done, keymaker!!


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Feb 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Not sure how I missed this, Viktor.
> The hardscape layout looks awesome!  Best used I Dragon stone I think I've seen.  Well done, keymaker!!


Same here, missed it completely, keymaker did a great job there  congrats guys


----------

